# Concealed Carry?



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Anyone know if the sheriff's office does the class?
Or a good source for a class.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like there's an online option:http://www.carryacademy.com

In person:http://www.floridahandgunstraining.com

**I personally haven't done either of those, so if you were looking for personal recommendations... sorry.**


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Or a local option


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

most gun shows have classes and I think Brasspro has classes on certain events


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you have a hunters safety certificate you can use that for your class.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> If you have a hunters safety certificate you can use that for your class.


That's what I used. They offered a hunters safety class not long ago for free. I would watch to see if another is offered. Want to say I seen it on northescambia.com 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I took 1 in PA but don't have my card anymore, but on a side note I would like to go through all the rules/laws with someone who knows what they are doing. I don't want to have that grey area if something ever would happen.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Oak Ridge Gun Range in Gulf Breeze well it's down towards the Zoo. They have a 3 hour class for 75.00 every Wednesday 5:00 to 8:00 & Saturday 9:00 to 12:00.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I might check out the Oak Ridge Gun Range.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Take a look here: http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/forumdisplay.php?31-Training-amp-Tactics


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I took my class Saturday at Oak Ridge Gun Range. Thanks guys


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

contact CPI Tactical on 9 mile road...

1130 w nine mile road suite 660 YES its in a storage building.. but they are 100% safe

253-5353


----------



## mspooney (Aug 17, 2015)

I see you already got you class done, but if there is anyone else looking. The Santa Rosa S.O. offers free classes. Here is a link

http://santarosasheriff.org/citizens-firearm-safety-class/


----------

